
App suggestion seen recently – any takers? - ColinWright
Recently seen in a Facebook post[0]:<p>A product&#x2F;website&#x2F;app someone should create: software that scrapes all of your past facebook (or twitter or instagram or other social media) posts, and people&#x27;s responses to them, and converts them into a blog, where each former post appears like a blog entry with comments. That way all of the memories&#x2F;photos&#x2F;videos&#x2F;comments remain readily accessible to you or your friends if you or your friends choose to leave facebook, now or in the future. The software could either charge a onetime fee for the conversion service, or it could collect ad revenues from hosting the created blog.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;arthur.lewbel&#x2F;posts&#x2F;10157154297746414
======
brudgers
Maybe? [https://threader.app/](https://threader.app/)

~~~
ColinWright
brudgers> Maybe? [https://threader.app/](https://threader.app/)

But isn't that only for Twitter? Maybe I've misunderstood you - can you
elaborate?

~~~
brudgers
It's about a third of the way (at least) toward a solution for 'Facebook,
Twitter, Instagram and other social media'. If it isn't scratching part of
your itch, then Twitter can be ignored. This is a good thing. A Twitter
scraper has independent requirements from a Facebook scraper and it is good
engineering to decouple them. It's also good for legal reasons. We don't want
a violation of Facebook's terms of service to interfere with our Twitter
scraper. More importantly, from a business perspective, we don't want our
Twitter focused customers to suffer for issues caused by our Facebook scraper.
We don't want our app store rating to be dragged down if Facebook breaks or
because our "other social media" doesn't include MyNewSocialApp and that
upsets the developers of MyNewSocialApp. And of course four $0.99 apps is
better than one $0.99 app. Later we can sell the wrapper around integration
for $9.99 if we ever get there.

Or to put it another way, Unix philosophy.

